# Firefox



## handicap18 (Jul 16, 2008)

I recently switched my internet browser from IE to Firefox.  Thus far the only issue I have come across with using firefox is that I can not view this web forum.  When I type in or copy in www.smokingmeatforums.com into firefox I get the following in my screen:

Not Tikketyboo...

I frequent 2 other forums that are run on vBulletinÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] and they work perfectly fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## vlap (Jul 16, 2008)

Using firefox here with no trouble.


----------



## vince (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been using FF for a long time and never have any problems. I also find it to be a faster browser then IE,


----------



## daddio (Jul 16, 2008)

installed firfox about 3months ago and had no problems myself.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 16, 2008)

Scan for viruses or spyware. go into your FF settings and reset them back to default. If that still doesn't work try uninstalling it and reinstalling. I use FF with a PC and MAC with no issues. Good luck


----------



## ck311 (Jul 16, 2008)

try doing a google search for the smoking meat forums see if you can get to it through a link then bookmark the page if you can get to it


----------



## handicap18 (Jul 16, 2008)

There's got to be something set wrong some place then and I can't find it. Everything looks normal.  I was using FF 2.0. Didn't realize there was a 3.0. So I downloaded 3.0 and am still getting that same Not Tikketyboo... thing on my FF screen.  Though like I said, it is only with this web site.

I scan for viruses and spyware every 14 days so I'm clean there.

This is perplexing.


----------



## handicap18 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, I found the issue.............

in IE you can type out the address either as www.smokingmeatforums.com or smokingmeatforums.com in Firefox if it type it out with the www. it give me that wacky Not Tikketyboo thing.  I did the google search and could find this site and it loaded no problem. Thats when I noticed it didn't have the www. in front of smokingmeatforums.  In Internet Explorer you could do it both ways and it would get you there. In Firefox, you have to leave off the www.

That was interesting.  You learn something new each day.  Though I did check a few other sites I know that doesn't have the www. in front of it and they worked either way in FF.  Weird that this site works differently.

We'll I'm good now.  I can now participate more on this site since I don't use IE anymore.  I too find FF to be much faster. It also takes up less RAM than IE.

Thanks guys.


----------



## linbru (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a question.  Last night an update popped up for FF and I downloaded it. Now FF is dead. Will come up with my home page but it won't go from there. No link bar, no anything. Just sits there. Mozela message said it was to improve security. It's secure all right. LOL

If you can help please tell me in step by step cause I am a computer dummy. IE is too slow. Please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 17, 2008)

Have you tried to uninstall and re-install Firefox? You shouldn't be having that kind of issue.
Not Tikketyboo ... refers to "not as designed" which seems to be a portal error. Clear your cookies and cache and see if that helps your problem.


----------



## linbru (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I uninstalled and installed the new 3. All is well!

THANKS


----------



## ronp (Jul 17, 2008)

There is some info here.

http://www.thecomputermechanics.com/...p/t-27813.html


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 18, 2008)

A few nights ago, I was banging my head against the wall with something similar.  I could get a ping, my wireless router said it had incoming, and my isp could see my modem, but my computer refused to go anywhere in firefox.

Turns out a recent windows update plus zonealarm screwed up settings in zonealamr and firefox was blocked.  I spent hours to figure this out, until I finally just though, kill zone alarm.  It worked.  Get a zonealarm update.

Worth a try for you.


----------



## gene45 (Jul 18, 2008)

I use it all the time, 

Here is another resource... 

http://forums.mozillazine.org/


----------

